# Apocalypse, PA



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is on the History channel tonight at 10PM and I thought some of you would be interested in it.
http://articles.mcall.com/2010-11-1...se-20101112_1_history-channel-show-contractor

A Nazareth man who thinks society is too reliant on technology and has had a lifelong desire to live a self-sufficient lifestyle is the subject of a new History Channel show, "Apocalypse PA."

Two episodes are scheduled to air at 10 and 10:30 p.m. Tuesday.

The show, which follows the life of contractor Frank Belcastro, is described by the History Channel as a "premiere." The episodes will air back to back five more times in the next two weeks.

The show's executive producer, Steve Rotfeld of The WorkShop in Bryn Mawr, said the show essentially is a pilot that, if it tests well, could be developed into a series.

Rotfeld said his partner, Tom Farrell, knew Belcastro from his work for the past eight years as a contractor on the TLC show "Trading Spaces," for which Farrell was executive producer, and other home makeover shows


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Unfortunetly this program isn't posted on their website. Hopefully it will be as it sounds very interesting. Might have to barter a pie for friends to tape/tevo/burn a CD which ever is the new technology for me.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

Watched it tonight- Good show!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree! I thought the first episode was hilarious! I wish they were my neighbors!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

just set it to DVR.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh bother - I didn't read this thread until now. Now I'll have to watch the History channel and see if I can catch it.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

The previews showed goats urinating and defecating on the families furniture. I find that about as necessary and entertaining as babies puking and men receiving groin shots on live video shows. No I didn't watch it. I'm sure its just me.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

I turned it off after the goats in the house incident. It seemed they might be making homesteaders look like bumbling idiots. I may watch it at a later date if I hear enough good things about it. On the other hand, it's all for entertainment anyway so I guess they have to do something exciting.
Karen


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

hurryiml8 said:


> I turned it off after the goats in the house incident. It seemed they might be making homesteaders look like bumbling idiots. I may watch it at a later date if I hear enough good things about it. On the other hand, it's all for entertainment anyway so I guess they have to do something exciting.


I've tried to watch the Fabulous Beekman Boys on Green TV channel a couple of times and couldn't last more than a few minutes. Basically a couple of transplanted gay city guys become homesteaders. Seems like it's mostly about gawking at effeminate uptight gay guys than homesteading.


----------



## Placer (Jun 27, 2009)

hurryiml8 said:


> I turned it off after the goats in the house incident. It seemed they might be making homesteaders look like bumbling idiots. I may watch it at a later date if I hear enough good things about it. On the other hand, it's all for entertainment anyway so I guess they have to do something exciting.
> Karen


I didn't even make it to the actual scene. I saw the preview and decided not to watch. Reality television is making the sheeple dumber and dumber. I was hoping that this would have been a more instructional show.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

The black powder,mold and the revolver where excellent ideas, the lawn mower grain mill was pretty good thought to. love the gassifier truck never thought of burning dung in one.

the still well kind of neat dont think I would of played with, the plan to barter and trade the booze in shtf times is something I would avoid too.

but I do have to say some of these ideas hinge on society, even if you make your powder and balls where are you going to get your lead and potassium nitrate ?

and when the lawn mower pukes , where you going to get parts or a replacement ?

again though I say anyone will be able to come up with a number of suitable replacement fuels its going to be the lubrication oil that will grind everything to a halt in the modern machinery arena. older slower lower heat machines will be able to use rendered and purified animal fats and veggie oil to some degree.


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> The black powder,mold and the revolver where excellent ideas, the lawn mower grain mill was pretty good thought to. love the gassifier truck never thought of burning dung in one.
> 
> the still well kind of neat dont think I would of played with, the plan to barter and trade the booze in shtf times is something I would avoid too.
> 
> ...


I noticed they didn't mention the need for percussion caps for the revolver , could be a real problem in a SHTF situation.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

have a point there too


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

It's on the website now. http://www.history.com/ Click on 'TV Shows' & it is in the alphabetical list. Looks like Episode 2 will run tomorrow (Thurs) at 11:00pm with a repeat of Episode 1 at 11:30, and several repeats of both over the next few days.


----------



## Jugornot (Oct 20, 2010)

I wonder how long it took the g men to show up at their place this morning to check out that little still they made?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

stickinthemud said:


> It's on the website now. http://www.history.com/ Click on 'TV Shows' & it is in the alphabetical list. Looks like Episode 2 will run tomorrow (Thurs) at 11:00pm with a repeat of Episode 1 at 11:30, and several repeats of both over the next few days.


Since we finally committed to having Internet @ home I am in love with watching my shows online. Certainly makes for a harmonious evening when we aren't playing rugby with the t.v. remote.
Gonna go set up the laptop in the kitchen so I can watch it while I grind grain.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

I found out too late that one of the guys on for a moment was Frank Cozze of Wind Gap, PA. Interesting to me because I have met him a few times before. I believe he is an automotive supplier of some sort in this show. Kind of ironic that he is briefly involved in an auto project like this because Mr. Cozze is a winning 800HP race car driver.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It just started here in N. Alabama - sounds like this forum type of folks.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I watched and got my DH to watch. Since I have goats and on occas. have had to bring a kid or tow and once last Feb. had to bring a full grown doe into our back porch ( she couldn't stand up) for 8 days I held up during the stupid goats peeing and poo'ing portion. I don't like it when goats are maligned though.I'll keep watching.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Neighbor who is 90 always remarks about her Grandmother keeping baby chicks in the warming oven of her wood cook stove. When we go on vaction I put my rabbit herd of 3 in cages on my enclosed porch. Right now in a 5 gallon bucket I have 2 Goldfish that normally reside in two rain barrels when it's not Winter. 
Secretecreek, that's love!


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Pelenaka said:


> Secretecreek, that's love!
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Pretty much! She's my adult son's bottle baby from 6 yrs ago. I found her down, half frozen, showing certain polio symptoms. Found out our large dog was reaching thru her fencing and drinking her water which she wouldn't touch after the dog drank some of it. We kept her upright and on a tarp, with some old towels under her backside/changed VERY often- hand fed, rehydrated with an IV of ringers, banamine, PennG and thiamine etc... She is such a darling and a fighter. A socialized, loved and encouraged goat will fight so hard to live. Sounds smarmy- but it's so true. 

We liked Apocolypse PA...wish the guy didn't curse so much...whew!
scrt crk


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't watch T.V. Am I missing something?:huh:


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Check on hulu.com?
-scrt crk


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Edcopp- I dont really think you missed anything, the 2 pilot shows give some folks things to think about, but presented in a manner close to chaos and the edge a wee bit to much for me, almost says the fella is borderline psycho to me, yes ive done did many of the same things, I jist aint did them in a "reality format" where they could cut and edit the really good parts out to show the bumbling as the things happening most..... of course i look for the downside to my lifestyle as presented more than the upside when watching things like this. 

What it did do for me is inspire me to rethink of the things i have in storage for putting the woodgas unit together...... the only thing i never did collect was the schedule 80 pipe for the FEMA design, which is nt as complete as the old destructive distillation machines of WW2 era...... but i have a few old books besides the FEMA plans and was already modifying that design in my head before reading the other books!

Anyhow, life is dangerous, it can be more so if you start mixing enthusiasm with ignorance and reality Television....... just my opinion, ive been known to be wrong before ....... and my wife lets me remember ALL those times every now and again.....lol I dont need TV to remind me of what can go wrong......

William


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

blufford said:


> The previews showed goats urinating and defecating on the families furniture. I find that about as necessary and entertaining as babies puking and men receiving groin shots on live video shows. No I didn't watch it. I'm sure its just me.


no, its not just you.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Not bad, I just finished watching it.

Two episodes strait. Just waiting for the revenuer or the more modern.. ATF to show. He made gun powder, a Still, and Shine. All on National TV,


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I think my dh hit the nail on the head when he said the show reminds him of a cross between a homesteading how-to on RFD-TV and the Red Green Show on PBS. When I pointed out that the guy still had some input issues to deal with, dh chided me not to confuse television entertainment with educational television. As much as I hate to admit it, he's right.

IMO, this is funny, entertaining television with a homesteading slant to it, with perhaps a few good, useable ideas sprinkled throughout. I don't think this guy is so much a reflection on homesteaders as he is on preppers and I agree that he is not necessarily a great poster-boy. However, the show was funny and sometimes it does us all good to lighten up a bit and laugh a bit at ourselves and our tendencies.

I, for one, loved how the wife told the daughter to kiss her father goodbye and come into the house when he was preparing to shoot his cannon. Hope the show makes it.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well if its supposed to be entertainment?

This guy needs to do more study on guns, explosives, and the legalities on alcohol production. 

Wew ignorance kills.

Dutch


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

||Downhome|| said:


> The black powder,mold and the revolver where excellent ideas, the lawn mower grain mill was pretty good thought to. love the gassifier truck never thought of burning dung in one.
> 
> the still well kind of neat dont think I would of played with, the plan to barter and trade the booze in shtf times is something I would avoid too.
> 
> but I do have to say some of these ideas hinge on society, even if you make your powder and balls where are you going to get your lead and potassium nitrate ?



can't you leach it from the horse dung? 

i think the guy probably had a much greater understanding of all the stuff he tried, but it would make for boring tv if there was no trial and error. i watched the second show and liked it.


----------

